# 'The Hobbit': No longer stunted, the films grow into a trilogy



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

All I can say is [BANANA]:jump::yay2:[/BANANA]


----------

